# Game 19: Pistons @ Heat (12/1/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 1, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pistons are playing in Orlando tonight. They are up 2 at the half.

Hopefully there's no looking past this game with the game in Cleveland on the very next night. Cause im sure thats all they'll be asked about tomorrow, as they were today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't sleep on the Pistons. They have noted Heat killer Ben Gordon in their lineup. I can just tell someone like Greg Monroe or Will Bynum is gonna come into the game and abuse the crap out of us.

Take care of business here and build some momentum heading to Cleveland. That's gonna be a very very rough atmosphere, where we need to play great basketball to shut the crowd down.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jason Maxiell scares me.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at those rebounders on the Pistons frontline. Help


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They'll be on the 2nd night of a back to back. No excuses. Finish them quick and fast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- Lakers just lost for the 3rd straight time. To Utah, Indiana and now Memphis. 3 teams Miami has lost to as well :whoknows:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Fire Phil Jackson


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

...so we can hire him? :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

...as Spo's top offensive assistant?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Steal Tex Winter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ and team Jerry West with Pat Riley. Gangster.

We better beat these Pistons, seriously...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's better to be pissed off than to be pisstons.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dude, some of us are at work - change your avatars and ****!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - I think Lebron's lack of explosion is due to that shin injury he's carrying. He looks a little laboured.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need a quick start tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron with the red headband!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great baseline drive by LeBron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Red headband by LBJ hehe


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That is a TOUGH shot by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the sweet turnaround J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick turnaround Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Z with the sweet move


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We look much smoother and more organized offensively but still too much standing around


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off the glass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice ball movement to get the Arroyo J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron made it look easy on two guys there. He's really unstoppable when he wants to be.

We're cookin'. Nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ deadly i theopen cour


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the power layup

great start for the Heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron finally making those shots around the rim that he's been missing all year


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Same thing by LeBron...instant replay in real life


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looking great early. Heat've really made it a priority to run the last two games, and it's really loosening things up. They've also quitely moved Lebron off the point guard role, which I think is helping ball movement a lot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is that really a question out of those guys listed? cmon SunSports


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Z

What a pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Delicious dime from LBJ2Z


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow terrible spacing on that fast break. Someone needs to help Lebron and call the dude creeping from behind too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron you are a freak


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ is gonna have nothing tmrw night at this rate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!

Great start for Lebron.

His mom is in the house. Maybe that's why he's playing this well


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is trying to make sure this is a blowout so he does have energy for tomorrow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sucks Wade is in early foul trouble. I like his energy tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ stepbak 333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ just shared more laughs with Jon Keuster than he has all season with Spo.

Near-disaster for Joel on the fastbreak there.

LBJ 3!!! Great to see that drop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron for 33333

Wow

LOL at Joel catching the ball in the paint then kicking it back out without even looking at the rim


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan and and his bff Joel in the game. Sorry Smithian.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan has such a weird release but it goes in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ is on tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

Wow, great quarter for Lebron

31-18 Miami after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ buyzzer beating J


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow a team worse than us at rebounding


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG the twin towers with the hustle leading to LBJ jumper. Fiorentino just mistakenly called him Dwight Howard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel doesnt get a stat for that, but that was good hustle.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well it was late, but good hustle regardless


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, didnt count


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey look a full court press for the first time!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a wussy hook Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice feed from Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J off the nice Mario assist


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another nice look from Chalmers


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rio nice drive and dish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario again with the nice pass to Bosh, who gets fouled.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Watching Joel is a comedy routine


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously guys, is this team not built for a full court press or what? We could do some damage with that .


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace - our dream of red jerseys with red sweats just got closer :yep: :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Joel and Mario playing great off the bench again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All of a sudden, Joel is becoming a great offensive rebounder.

love the energy so far tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Learn 2 shoot freebies guys


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade's 3rd damnit


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTF Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is so smooth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's drives are getting 2 predictable


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The only time I want to see purity mentioned is if someone is talking about Chris Bosh's jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is finding everybody.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio and Bosh have great chemistry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Bosh

Mario with another assist. Wow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rio and Bosh have great chemistry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful ball movement leads to the JJ 3. It all starts with Bosh in the post.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love Chris Bosh. He might be fast becoming my favorite player. He's such a freaking weirdo and that jumper is so sweet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing well. Gotta get on CV though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They only have 32 but it seems like we've been trading baskets for a while


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Welcome back Mario Chalmers everybody. He's been missing for 2 years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we could only have this Mario Chalmers show up for the rest of the season, we'd be pretty set at PG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No Damp so far tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel...jesus...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously Joel? Seriously???????


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my goodness, Joel.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> No Damp so far tonight.


Just saw him at the scorers table.

Joel at least is still giving us offensive rebounds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we just not pass it to Joel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus Christ. Such an adventure when Joel gets the ball in his hands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I like Joel's hustle, but jesus...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Joel is proof positive that you can be bad at pretty much every basketball skill, but if you hustle, are long, athletic, get defensive concepts...you can impact a game. He's a lot like Ben Wallace.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only worse offensively, if that was possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB's freebies are sucky tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like the red headband/arm band look. I wonder if this is just a World Aids day thing or something permanent?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Eric and Tony, I think by now everyone understands Joel brings hustle and what not, you dont need to keep mentioning it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Carlos..... run the offense.......


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great screen by Dampier, horrible turnover by Lebron, but then great hustle by Damo to prevent the layup.

Not liking the way the Heat are ending this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defense lapsed in that 2nd quarter, better pick it up again next quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-42 Miami at the half

Heat playing great on offense but gotta pick up the D.

Great half for Lebron, Mario and Bosh.

Wade did nothing because of the foul trouble. Hopefully he can stay out of it in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally gets a FG attempt and basket off the Arroyo steal


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No way Wade was missing that one.

Sorry I got a little behind in this thread, *is SunSports making a horrible noise for everyone else?*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the J

Havent heard any weird noises off my sun sports.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade cant stay outta trouble tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets his 4th foul and has to come out. He was playing really well too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good grief Dwyane


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just need one more run to put this game away


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Lebron

nice find by carlos to get this lead up to 19


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we keep 20pt lead til the end of this quarter, sit the starters. We got a big un tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzz


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Taking Lebron off the ball and making Mario and Arroyo play point guard has really worked. Maybe Lebron is just a small forward after all. More bird than magic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Joel. Its beyond embarrassing now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is an ugly quarter of basketball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You always know when its a make when the ball leaves Bosh's hand.

I really wish we'd shore up our C rotation. I feel like we'd get better play out of the guys if they had more clearly outlined roles and PT. Hard to choose whom to leave out though. Can't be Damp. Z has played very well. Joel has begun to show why we like him again. Damp should start, and the other two should be situational players.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd actually roll with Joel as a PF next to Big Z. Therefore, his lack of offense is negated by Big Z's ability to stretch the floor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> You always know when its a make when the ball leaves Bosh's hand.
> 
> I really wish we'd shore up our C rotation. I feel like we'd get better play out of the guys if they had more clearly outlined roles and PT. Hard to choose whom to leave out though. Can't be Damp. Z has played very well. Joel has begun to show why we like him again. Damp should start, and the other two should be situational players.


I think Joel could play PF with Z as the center in the second unit. So give Z some of Howard's minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-51 Miami after 3


Held Detroit to 9 points in the quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> I'd actually roll with Joel as a PF next to Big Z. Therefore, his lack of offense is negated by Big Z's ability to stretch the floor.


Haha we've been saying a lot of the same things tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rio lost the ball there but he is starting to get confident


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Haha we've been saying a lot of the same things tonight


Great minds think alike :yep:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our double headed PG is one assist and 2 points shy of a triple double.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Jace - our dream of red jerseys with red sweats just got closer :yep: :laugh:


Haha, my thoughts exactly. Looks like it should happen. Now for my white shoe/black sock hopes (unlikely), but maybe we'll at least see some red shooting sleeves. That'd look HOT.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 3333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im loving Rio's play. Confidence was his biggest issue beside health, and it's back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is Joel still out here? Damp needs time on the court, and Joel is just continuing to mess up a pretty good outing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane;s lost bank shot!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade with the easy steal and beautiful 18-foot banker. Chalmers a steal now, wow

Welcome back, MC.

Wade nice drive! Our backcourt is back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade brings out the bank shot. Where the hell has that shot been?

Wade with 16 now on 7-9 shooting..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving Mario's energy out there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They have 13 points in the half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

House seems to make threes that shouldn't go in




Wade2Bosh said:


> I like the red headband/arm band look. I wonder if this is just a World Aids day thing or something permanent?


Nah, just AIDS.

Hopefully they rock the red with the red jerseys, though. And red would look good with the black ones as well, methinks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan's J is money tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We could not have asked for a more perfect game heading into the 2nd night of a double double


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Howard is tearin' it up.

Will Bynum would be John Stockton 2.0 if he played an entire season against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws from both teams have been god awful tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There goes Bynum


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

House great D on the corner J by Gordon, but he still rips it

Howard still stroking. He's gonna give us great support this season. Let's hope we can get him a ring before he rides off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Juwan


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario Chalmers. Small Forward.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win.

Big contribution from the bench.

LBJ POTG?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know it was the last possession, but did we really just allow, like, 6 off. rebounds there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Heat win.
> 
> Big contribution from the bench.
> 
> LBJ POTG?


Yes.

Good to see all that love between Wade/LeBron + Prince. Prince could definitely have a role here if it were able to work out.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

loving the red headbands. I hope they stay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ was POTG for me as well.

16pts on 7-9 shooting for Wade in 18 minutes. Scoreboard watchers will think he had a great game.


----------

